# International couples needed for UK TV taster tape



## Monkey_Kingdom

A major UK broadcaster is developing a brand new and exciting interview based TV format, filled with warmth and charm about men from the UK that have found love online with, and subsequently been fortunate enough to marry a beautiful, loving and intelligent woman from a foreign country. The plan is to develop a format that talks to such couples to help popularise and celebrate international marriages. 

In a one-off interview we’re offering couples the opportunity to reveal what makes their partner special and talk about the wonderful details of their relationship and how it has enriched their lives. Above all, we want to show that such relationships actually work! 

If you're male and from the UK and can tell us about life together and give us an insight into your wonderful relationship or, if you can think of a couple you know, get in touch now! 

Call: 020 3618 8422 

Thank you


----------

